# Offshore rigs



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

Great idea for a topic. 
I've recently been using the garfish rig shown in the link below. 
https://transact.nt.gov.au/ebiz/dbi...F869256FB6004C7D99/$file/FN06.pdf?OpenElement

Doesn't spin, & seems to get a bit of wiggle up when you get going over 3 knots or so.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Jewfish rigs 
Main Rig Breakwall: I just use two snelled hooks depend on bait size for hook size and the gap in snelled 8--10/0 with 1 hook in the neck 1 hook 3/4 down near the tail with a free running sinker.

boat/kayak rig: 2x 8/0 suicide hooks snelled close together about 10 to 15mm between the eyes on a soft leader of 40lb or less about a meter long and only put the bottom hook in the fish the other is a floater.
if the bait is in its mouth strike the fish (it running)
2. dont fish in free spool or bail arm open fish with a fair bit of tension I use lever drags(in the boat) and its set at two thirds up to strike position.(3kg for me) and when the fish run with the bait they usually hook themselves. (my mate favorite rig who have gotten a fair few jews)

Best dead bait in my opinion for jew is a tailor head cut behind the fin in the brain to start of the guts with 1 hook through the mouth.

These are the way i fish for jew just at the rocks or in a boat/kayak.
Baits Yakka, tailor, pike, garfish.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I was browsing a website i've brought a couple things off and forgot they sold these.
http://www.downriggershop.com.au/head-s ... -rigs.html


----------

